# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bike Transport

## Poweruser1985

Hi,

mich würde interessieren was ihr für Autos benützt um eure Bikes zu transportieren?
Ich möchte mir ein neues Auto zulegen, wo ich auch meine Fahrräder reinbekomme.

----------


## mankra

Du wirst bei einer solchen Fragestellung Antworten vom Kleinwagen bis zum großen Transporter in der Sprinterklasse bekommen.
Die Frage ist, welches Kapital hast Du zur Verfügung und wieviel Platz möchtest Du haben. Ist es Dir egal, wenns jedesmal das Vorderrad rausnehmen mußt (dann hast die volle Auswahl an Vans und Kombis.
Willst das Radl (Downhiller) stehend und komplett reinbringen, dann mußt zu den größeren Vans schauen, aber zu den Vorgängermodellen. Bei den aktuellen mit versenkbaren Sitzen ist der Laderaum zu niedrig. Galaxy/Sharan/Alhambra sollten ohne 3 Zonen Klima sein.
Am meisten Platz in der Höhe bieten die Mazda MPV.
Noch halbwegs Alltagstauglich und deutlich mehr Platz bieten Transporter wie T4/T5, Vito, etc. Zur Not auch Platz zum Schlafen mit bißerl umräumen.

----------


## druelli

Ich fahre einen Fiat Doblo Maxi Cargo.
Ist halt nur ein zwei Plätzer, hat aber Platz für eine Yamaha FJ 1200, ein Big Hit und ein Hardtail und jede Menge Werkzeug und Klamotten. Wenn die FJ mit drinn ist, müssen die Vorderräder aus den Radln montiert werden. Ohne FJ, entspannte 3 Downhiller mit Gepäck und Werkzeug. Das Teil ist im Unterhalt und Ankauf angenehm günstig und läuft und läuft...



L.G.

Dany

----------


## Poweruser1985

das vorderrad ausbauen möchte ich eigentlich nicht, ich hab mir auch schon etwas umgesehen, am idealsten wären T4/T5 allerdings ist der Anschaffungspreis sehr hoch,
Fiat Doblo wäre sicher eine gute Lösung! Allerdings hatte ich schon einmal einen Fiat und die Lebensdauer von solchen Fahrzeugen ist nicht unbedingt hoch!

Am Liebsten wäre mir ein T4 , die sind zwar teuer und haben meistens viele KM, sind aber sehr robuste Autos.

----------


## druelli

[QUOTE=Poweruser1985;769354
Fiat Doblo wäre sicher eine gute Lösung! Allerdings hatte ich schon einmal einen Fiat und die Lebensdauer von solchen Fahrzeugen ist nicht unbedingt hoch!
[/QUOTE]
 Da gebe ich Dir recht, allerdings nur bei den älteren Fahrzeugen. Ich hatte selber einen 126, 127 und einen 131 Abarth, dass waren alles fürchterliche Schüsseln. War aber egal, damals arbeitete ich noch als Autoelektriker und machte die Reparaturen selber.  Bei den neueren Modellen, so ab 2005, hatte ich nie irgendwelche Probleme, weder mit dem Starda ( Pick up), noch mit dem Doblo. Ich fahre pro Jahr an die 30t km, bei ca 5,2lt auf 100km, mit dem 1,9 Turbo Diesel.

L.G.

Dany

(nein, ich bin kein Fiat Händler :Smile: )

----------


## mankra

Ich würd auch sagen, um den gleichen Preis bekommst bekommst einen 3-5 Jährigen Scudo oder einen 10 jährigen T4, da hast beim Scudo wahrscheinlcih weniger Folgekosten.
Schau mal in den Autobörsen, wieviele T4 mit Tauschmaschine angeboten werden....... Vor allem bei den älteren Vorkammer-Dieselmotoren.
Tdi ist dann eh schon besser.
Ebenso Finger weg vom 150PS MV.
Du hast nix übern Preisbereich geschrieben, inzwischen sind T5 als Kastenwagen auch schon halbwegs bezahlbar.
Vorteil T4 und jetzt auch bei den T5 schon ist der geringe Wertverlust. Du "parkst" zwar mehr Kohle, aber der WV ist wahrscheinlich nix größer, als bei nem halbso teuren Wagen eines anderen Herstellers.

Feine Größe und sehr sorglos wären auch noch die Toyota, aber gebraucht auch kaum zu bekommen, da diese von den Ausländern weggekauft werden.

Günstig gibts oft auch die LT, aber selbst mit mittleren Radstand und flaches Dach sinds zwar net zu groß, aber dann eher nurmehr als 2. Auto empfehlenswert.

----------


## fipu

Es gab schon mal so einen Thread:
https://www.downhill-board.com/37231...Radtransporter

----------


## Poweruser1985

oja, hab ich übersehen!trotzdem danke für die antworten

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Fiat Doblo wäre sicher eine gute Lösung! Allerdings hatte ich schon  einmal einen Fiat und die Lebensdauer von solchen Fahrzeugen ist nicht  unbedingt hoch!


Da muss ich dir leider Wiedersprechen mein Freund.
Fahre seit 2000 ausschließlich Fiat und Alfa (was anderes kommt mir auch nicht ins Haus) und bin voll auf zufrieden.
Ist klar, wenn du dir eine Gurke um 600€ kaufst kannst du dir keine  Wunder erwarten. Aber alles was zum nomrlatarif gehandelt wird ist meist  i.O.
Du solltest natürlich schon Ahnung haben beim Gebrauchtkauf, aber das ist eigentlich Markenunabhängig.
Meine Uno, Tipo, 156er usw. haben alle min. 12 Jahre gehalten, ausser ich war schneller mit der Kaltverformung  :Big Grin: 

Ich mag Italien eigentlich auch nicht sonderlich, aber die Autos die sie  bauen sind seit ca. 1998 auch nicht schlechter als jeder VW oder Audi.

Der Scudo ist ein tolles Auto für´s Geld, hab zwar selber keinen aber kenne einige die drauf schwören.

Greez Tom

----------


## Poweruser1985

Ich habe eine Fiat Punto Bj. 2002 und mein Bruder einen Punto Bj. 2000 gehabt!
Die ersten 4-5 Jahre gab es überhaupt keine Probleme nur mit der Zeit kommt halt leider die schlechte Qualität zum Vorschein!

Verstehst du was ich meine?

Ps.: Zum Thema Italien, ich fahre jetzt Alfa  :Smile:

----------


## Otto

hatte 3 Fiat Scudo im Einsatz
1. wurde bei mir 13J eingesetzt und 230.000km
2. wurde bei mir 12J eingesetzt und 210.000km
3. wurde bei mir 10J eingesetzt und 250.000km

alle 3 wurden verkauft da kleinere Instandsetzungen notwendig wurden und sich dies in einer offiziellen Werkstatt nicht mehr ausgezahlt hat.

aktuell habe ich Opel Vivaro und Renault Trafic im Einsatz die Preis/Leistung auf jeden Fall besser sind als der VW........wenns ein kleinerer Bus sein soll, dann schau Dir den Nissan NV200 an, wenn Du nicht viel Gewicht durch die Gegend fährst könnte der auch gut für Dich sein...

Wer mehr Geld ausgeben will wird sicher auch mit einem VW gücklich werden......mir war es den wesentlichen Mehrpreis bisher nicht wert.

----------


## BikeDJ

> Hi,
> 
> mich würde interessieren was ihr für Autos benützt um eure Bikes zu transportieren?
> Ich möchte mir ein neues Auto zulegen, wo ich auch meine Fahrräder reinbekomme.


Hallo ich haben einen Audi A4.
Ich habe einen Fahrradträger für die Anhänger Kupplung auf den Fahrradträger passen 3 Fahrräder und man kann ihn abschließen.
Wen man nicht so lange fährt  ist der Fahrradträger perfekt (weil bei langen Strecken langsam zu fahren nervt!).

*(Thule Heckträger EuroWay G2 922)*

----------


## Poweruser1985

@BikeDJ

Einen Fahrradträger hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings möchte ich die räder auch in den urlaub mitnehmen. 
Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, ist das bei längeren Reisen nervend  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

Also mich nervt so ein Fahrradträger auf längeren Reisen nicht wirklich (hängt aber eher von der Definition "längere Reise" ab). Also z.B.: von Wien nach Saalbach oder so... Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich einen richtigen Trip mit mehr Stops, iwo campen usw. auch noch nicht gemacht hab...

Und 130 kann man mit dem Thule auch fahren...

Den einzigen Nachteil, den ich seh, ist, wenn man irgendwo draußen schläft und die Bikes über nacht am Träger bleiben. Da hätt ich dann die Angst, dass am nächsten Tag die Bikes weg sind...

----------


## BikeDJ

> Also mich nervt so ein Fahrradträger auf längeren Reisen nicht wirklich (hängt aber eher von der Definition "längere Reise" ab). Also z.B.: von Wien nach Saalbach oder so... Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich einen richtigen Trip mit mehr Stops, iwo campen usw. auch noch nicht gemacht hab...
> 
> Und 130 kann man mit dem Thule auch fahren...
> 
> Den einzigen Nachteil, den ich seh, ist, wenn man irgendwo draußen schläft und die Bikes über nacht am Träger bleiben. Da hätt ich dann die Angst, dass am nächsten Tag die Bikes weg sind...


Den Fahrradträger den ich  habe, kann man abschließen. 
Also keine Chance die Bikes zu klauen.

----------


## Poweruser1985

@OttoHastest du den Normalen Scudo oder gibt es da welche die einen längeren Radstand haben, sowie beim Doblo Maxi?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

@bikedj:
ich hab den selben träger...
das stimmt schon, dass es ein schloss gibt...
aber die halterungen selbst, kannst du ja vom eigentlichen träger abmontieren, und das kannst du auch machen, wenn ein rad eingehängt ist, bzw wenn zugesperrt ist... außerdem ist die befestigung am rahmen aus kunststoff gefertigt, was auch nicht soo toll ist...

----------


## Otto

> @Otto
> Hastest du den Normalen Scudo oder gibt es da welche die einen längeren Radstand haben, sowie beim Doblo Maxi?


Ich hatte immer den Scudo mit kurzem Radstand und habe die Trennwand zum Fahrgastraum ausgebaut - ein Bike geht locker rein.
Besser ist der Opel Vivaro oder der Trafic, da geht das Bike sogar bei der Schubtür gleich hinter dem Fahrersitz quer rein und dann ist noch Platz für ein Bett (wenn Du nicht all zu groß bist) diese Version hatte ich auch schon...

Einen Bike-Heckträger habe ich auch, nehm den aber nur für Tagesausflüge. Über Nacht würd ich mein Bike da nicht oben lassen....
...besser ist es auf jeden Fall wenn man das Bike ins Auto geben kann, da ist es sicherer (besonders wenn man es von aussen nicht sieht - also ein geschlossender Van)
Fiat Doblo im langen Radstand ist auch ok - hatte ein Bekannter von mir....
Eine Alternative würde auch ein geschlossener Auto-Anhänger sein, jedoch ist man da etwas mit der Geschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn begrenzt.

----------


## robertg202

Habe als Dienstauto einen Sharan mit 115ps, noch das ältere Modell.
Das Ding geht eigentlich sehr gut - und alle hinteren Sitze kann man herausnehmen. 
Mit den Rad-Fazz-Haltern passen dann locker 3 Radl hinein - nur halt ohne Vorderräder, die muß man herausnehmen.
Ist auch als Alltagsauto sehr ordentlich und schon zu einem halbwegs guten Kurzs zu bekommen, da es einfach so viele gibt. 
Und Wien-Innsbruck unter 4 Stunden geht sich auch immer aus :-)
Nur vorsicht: angeblich gehen die 115ps Maschinen ganz gerne ein, da der Wagen mit der kleinen Maschine an sich untermotorisiert ist. 
Da ist der 140ps 2,0 Liter auf jeden Fall besser - und braucht auch weniger! Oft sogar billiger zu bekommen....

Ahja: ohne hintere Sitze kann man auch sehr gut drin schlafen. Vordersitz - Heckklappe >2m

----------


## Mannie

Also ich fahre einen Ford C-MAX und da gehen 3 Räder (zwei Touren und ein DH Bike) ohne Vorderräder plus gepäck für 10 Tage Bike Urlaub bequem rein und wir hatten auch noch nen Montageständer dabei und lauter so lustige Sachen^^
Wenn du alleine zum Hometrails willst geht das DH bike auch quer hinten rein ohne Vorderrad auszubaun.
Geil fande ich aber auch den T5 den wir mal hatten, aber da kommt halt dann das sichern der Bikes wieder dazu, somit glaub ich nimmt es sich nicht viel ob du die Vorderräder raus baust oder das zeug vernüftig im Auto sicherst.

----------


## mankra

Sichern im T5 dauert keine 30 Sekunden, zumindest wenn es bißerl Vorbereitet. Ich hab eine Öse seitlich und am Boden, dazu einen Spanngurt.
Rad rein, Gurt drüber, anziehen, fertig.

----------


## ND4SPD

> Habe als Dienstauto einen Sharan mit 115ps, noch das ältere Modell.
> Das Ding geht eigentlich sehr gut - und alle hinteren Sitze kann man herausnehmen. 
> Mit den Rad-Fazz-Haltern passen dann locker 3 Radl hinein - nur halt ohne Vorderräder, die muß man herausnehmen.
> Ist auch als Alltagsauto sehr ordentlich und schon zu einem halbwegs guten Kurzs zu bekommen, da es einfach so viele gibt. 
> Und Wien-Innsbruck unter 4 Stunden geht sich auch immer aus :-)
> Nur vorsicht: angeblich gehen die 115ps Maschinen ganz gerne ein, da der Wagen mit der kleinen Maschine an sich untermotorisiert ist. 
> Da ist der 140ps 2,0 Liter auf jeden Fall besser - und braucht auch weniger! Oft sogar billiger zu bekommen....
> 
> Ahja: ohne hintere Sitze kann man auch sehr gut drin schlafen. Vordersitz - Heckklappe >2m


Wenn man anständig schlichtet gehen (ohne mittlere Sitz) 3 Dh-Bikes stehend rein (ohne LR-Ausbau), plus Gepäck. Geht bei denen ohne 3-Zonen-Klima aber einfacher. Großer Vorteil: Sitze vollständig rausnehmbar, ebenener Kofferraum, 2m lang.

Die 115PS sind mMn durchaus ausreichend, bei Bergaufstücken auf der AB wirds beladen etwas mühsam. Dafür sind Verbrauch und Erhaltung günstig.

----------


## fipu

Wir haben uns vor etwa 1.5Jahren einen '98er Ford Galaxy gekauft. WElcher ja baugleich zu Sharan und Alhambra ist. Wir haben damals ca. 2400 Euro gezahlt. Das Ding läuft immer noch ohne Probleme und zum Radln ist er perfekt. 
Für die Rennen haben sogar noch die Familie platz.

----------


## champery82

Audi Kombi muss halt immer Vorderrad ausbauen dafür bin ich bei Bedarf SEHR schnell von A nach B und auch wieder zurück ;-)

----------


## Philipp

Im neuen Ford Mondeo Kombi passen zwei Downhill bikes ohne ausbau des Vorderrades rein, hatt mich selbst gewundert. Bei meinen alten Passat Kombi musste ich immer das Vorderrad ausbauen.
Alternative ist Radständer für die Anhängerkupplung, geklaut werden können die Bikes auch im Bus/Van. 
Wennst im Bus schlafen willst, hast eh wenig Platz für die Räder... im Hotel/Ferienwohnung hatt man meistens die Möglichkeit das Bike in einen Raum abzusperren. 
Für mich wär die günstigere Lösung ein Radständer für die Anhängerkupplung.

Alternative: Pick-up
Hier in Canada hatt eh fast jeder einen, ist die schnellste Möglichkeit... bloß kostet hier auch der Liter Benzin noch unter einen Euro, kein Wunder das hier jeder einen V8 hatt

----------


## champery82

Das der neue Mondeo so geräumig ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dort passen wirklich ZWEI DOWNHILLBIKES OHNE Vorderradausbau hinein?

Mein Geschäftsleasing läuft heuer eh aus und werde mich wohl für den kommenden M550XDrive von BMW als Kombi entscheiden. Laut dem freundlichen soll dieser auch geräumiger sein.

Ein bollender V8 ist schon toll aber ein V10 Biturbo im RS6 hat aber auch was ;-)

Wenn ich sehe was die Rocky Mountain Bikes bei euch in Canada kosten trifft mich dies echt jedesmal!

Grüsse ausm -14 Grad kalten Rosenheim bei München!

----------


## mankra

> Mein Geschäftsleasing läuft heuer eh aus und werde mich wohl für den kommenden M550XDrive von BMW als Kombi entscheiden.!


Respekt. Ich sappere im MT Forum im M550XD Thread schon immer mit. Bei uns stützt BMW leider die Leasingkonditionen nicht, da kosten die selben Fahrzeuge bei den gleichen Ausgangspunkten fast das doppelte. Leasingfaktoren von 1.0 oder darunter mit 36/15tkm/0 spielts bei uns leider nicht.

----------


## Dustball1

Hallo,hat jemand einen Skoda Roomster und kann mir etwas zur Tauglichkeit für den Radtransport sagen?Auf den Bildern, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, sieht es mit normalen Rädern schon sehr knapp aus.Passen 2 Downhillbikes stehend hinein? (ohne VR natürlich)lg

----------


## Philipp

Meine Eltern haben einen Roomster.
Haben damals zwei Räder problemlos reinbekommen. 
Hatten sie damals stehen drin, Vorderrad drausen... ob HR auch raus war, weiß ich nicht sicher, aber ich denke nicht. 
Vom Platz ist er kleiner als der Caddy

----------

